# 16 bit Windows Subsystem Error Message



## darkmark009 (Aug 23, 2004)

HI  

i am running an xp and i have a problem installing some software. i cant install it because an error keeps poping up about "16 bit Windows Subsystem":
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Chose 'Close' to terminate the application.
__________ ________
| | | |
| Close | | Ignore |
|__________| |________|

When I press close it termanates it. when i press ignore, it termanates it
I NEED HELP!!!
!SOS!!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try this...

1) Put in your XP CD. Exit if it autostarts.

2) Go to Start > Run, and type:

cmd <Enter>

3) Then, at the command prompt, type (where D: is your CD-ROM drive letter 
and "Windows" is your installation directory):

expand D:\i386\config.nt_ c:\windows\system32\config.nt <Enter>
expand D:\i386\autoexec.nt_ c:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt <Enter>
expand D:\i386\command.co_ c:\windows\system32\command.com <Enter>
exit <Enter>

If that doesn't work, then
1) Start Notepad.

2) In Notepad, type the following entries:
dos=high, umb
device=%SYSTEMROOT%\system32\himem.sys
files=40

3) On the File menu, click Save As.

4) In the File Name box, type Config.nt, and then click Save. Close the 
Config.nt file.

5) On the File menu, click New.

6) In the new blank document, type the following entries:
@echo off
lh %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\mscdexnt.exe
lh %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\redir
lh %SYSTEMROOT%\system32\dosx
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D1 P330 T3

7) On the File menu, click Save As.

8) In the File Name box, type Autoexec.nt, and then click Save. Close the 
Autoexec.nt file.

9) Start Windows Explorer. Locate the Config.nt file, right-click the 
Config.nt file, and then click Copy.

10) Right-click the %SYSTEMROOT%\System32 (usually Windows\System32) folder, 
and then click Paste.

11) Locate the Autoexec.nt file, right-click the Autoexec.nt file, and then 
click Copy.

12) Right-click the %SYSTEMROOT%\System32 folder, and then click Paste.

13) Locate the Command.com file, right-click the expanded Command.com file, 
and then click Copy.

14) Right-click the %SYSTEMROOT%\System32 folder, and then click Paste.

15) Restart your computer.


----------



## Crayox (Aug 31, 2004)

I too get that error but when starting 3D Studio MAX 5. I never had it before, and everything worked normal. And in my case, when I click ignore, my MAX works normally and it does not exit. Only that I get that message every time I start it. I tried that suggestion from Microsoft site but still I get the error. Could it be that Spybot deleted too much? I recently ran its clean up, and had some trojan virus too on my computer, but my Pc-Chillin blocked it imidiately so I doubt it did anything.

Thanks


----------



## absynthia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am having the same problem, but I don't have a Windows XP cd because I have a HP and instead they have given me a wonderful "recovery drive." I tried pointing the command to the 'D' drive where it is located, but I keep getting this error: 

------------
Windows cannot open this file:
File: AUTOEXEC.NT_

To open this file Windows needs to know what program created it. Windows can go online to look it up automatically, or you can select manually for a list of programs on your computer.
----------------

What should I do? Is there anyway to do this from a recovery drive? 
I AM VERY FRUSTRATED WITH HP.


----------



## jdemnyan1116 (Mar 18, 2000)

To the hp users, you can, if you have their guarantee up to date, order the complete set of startup disks for you type of computer. I went to their tech support, told the tech I wanted it for emergency reasons and I received the CD's (7 of them) the next day. Once in a while I get the same response, click ignore and it works anyway.


----------



## RoLAND101 (Sep 20, 2004)

The Error Should Say The Autoexec.nt File Is Missing. Do A Search On Your Drive For Autoexec.nt. There Should Be Copies In \windows\i386 And \windows\repair. Copy It Back To \windows\system32, And Try To Reinstall.


----------



## MC5057 (Sep 27, 2004)

Is there any truth to what other forums say about the Norton Anti-virus Program as being the culprit for the 16 bit window subsystem errors? I too am having difficulties when trying to install file/programs. I am running XP. Thanks for any help or info you can give me.
MC5057


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

This usually helps:

Go into the windows folder, there is another folder in there called "repair" which has a copy of the file, just copy it over the old one in the system32 folder

or

Put in your XP CD
From the command line type:
expand D:\i386\autoexec.nt_ c:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt


----------



## rajpv (Mar 9, 2005)

if i copy the file it is going to be good until the system is being restarted. after reboot the autoexec.nt file goes away from winnt\system32 folder.. will have to copy it over again.. please help thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Right click on the file, properties and check "read only"


----------



## Charlotte Mo (Mar 23, 2005)

darkmark009 said:


> HI
> 
> i am running an xp and i have a problem installing some software. i cant install it because an error keeps poping up about "16 bit Windows Subsystem":
> C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Chose 'Close' to terminate the application.
> ...


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Charlotte Mo,

Either do this:
Go into the windows folder, there is another folder in there called "repair" which has a copy of the file, just copy it over the old one in the system32 folder

Or get the XP Fix here: http://www.visualtour.com/downloads/


----------



## ghie (Nov 15, 2005)

hi.i'm also having problem in downloading files/programs to my pc.i'm using winxp pro.Everytime i download file..for example YAHOO messenger..when i press SAVE FILE TO DISK coz there's no option of OPENING FILE...there's no response...nothing happens...that's y i can't download or save anything except those w/c i can open directly to the internet & run it...pls help me...ty...


----------



## brianthebeaver (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi all

i would like to thank cheeseball81 for the info on fixing the 16 bit windows error. i followed your instructions and you sorted out my computer thank you very much sir.

I am glad we have guys out there like you, you saved my bacon cheeseball81 again thank you

Brian


----------

